# 

## lubwlkp

czołem,

1. 
ile u was kosztuje 1m3 wody ciepłej w Warszawie?
u mnie- po pierwszych 6mcach od doposażenia bloku w ten luksus- administracja podała  cenę 31zł ( za podgrzanie) plus 11,50 ( za zimną wodę i odprowadzenie do ścieków), razem 42,50zł/1m3 ! 
wg mnie to dużo i poważnie zastanawiam się nad powrotem do piecyka gazowego.
2.  
waszym zdaniem można wrócić do gazowego podgrzewacza wody, jeśli w budynku jest ciepła ( ale drakońsko droga ) woda ciepła?

z góry dziękuję za wasze opinie

----------


## Jastrząb

Podgrzanie 1m3 wody o 30C to jakies 35kwh. Pytanie ile ma ciepla woda. Jak ma 70C to podany przez Ciebie koszt to mniej wiecej koszt podgrzewania czystym pradem.  Pytanie czym oni to podgrzewaja lub skad ta woda idzie.

----------


## Adam626

w warszawie we wspólnocie w nowym bloku płacę
Zimna woda i kanalizacja  11.50 zł/m3
Podgrzew wody 13.53/m3
Podgrzew wody - opłata stała - 5zł/miesiąc

czyli daje to 26zł/m3 ciepłej wody a jej temperatura to około 50C

----------


## lubwlkp

dzięki za odzew. temp. 
na wejściu to podobno 55stopni, ciepło dostarcza oczywiście veolia. utwierdzacie mnie w przekonaniu, że 42,5/1m3 to , dyplomatycznie pisząc, powyżej średniej. 
3 klatki, budynki nieocieplone, w sumie 65 lokali- jak duże znaczenie dla ceny mają te okoliczności?

----------


## Jastrząb

> 3 klatki, budynki nieocieplone, w sumie 65 lokali- jak duże znaczenie dla ceny mają te okoliczności?


Jakbym miał zgadywać to bym powiedział że małe. WIeksze ma to ile dostawca tej cieplej wody wydał na dociągniecie ciepłowodu do budynku. Czy to było 50m czy 500m. Oraz ile kasuje za sama wode.
Spółdzilelnia chyba Ci powinna udzielić informacji o tym ile kasuje dostawca.

----------


## lubwlkp

dostawcą ciepła na starej ochocie jest veolia, czyli podgrzewają przegrzaną parą wodną.
woda zimna jest z miasta, czyli po 11,50zł/ m3. 
podobno temp w umowie/ na węźle to 55stopni.
31zł za samo podgrzanie to wg mnie zbyt dużo. j
jak sądzicie- czy jestem w stanie w budynku spółdzielczym ponownie zamontować piecyk gazowy?

----------


## Jastrząb

> jak sądzicie- czy jestem w stanie w budynku spółdzielczym ponownie zamontować piecyk gazowy?


To już pytanie do spółdzielni i ewnetulanie prawnika, czy można się z tej umowy wycofac.

----------


## Kaizen

Taryfy Veolii masz publicznie dostępne:
http://www.energiadlawarszawy.pl/str...ryfy-i-cenniki

Prawo energetyczne zmusza do zawarcia w cenie podgrzania wody wyłącznie koszt paliwa.
"4. Koszty zakupu, o których mowa w ust. 2, są rozliczane w opłatach pobieranych od osób, o których mowa w ust. 2. Wysokość opłat powinna być ustalana w taki sposób, aby zapewniała *wyłącznie* pokrycie ponoszonych przez odbiorcę kosztów zakupu paliw gazowych, energii elektrycznej lub ciepła."

Łatwo na podstawie powyższego przeliczysz, na ile Cię spółdzielnia, bezprawnie, naciąga.

Owszem, oprócz paliwa są koszty utrzymania węzła czy instalacji CWU - i to powinno być ładnie rozliczone w innych pozycjach (jak np. wspomniana opłata stała, miesięczna). Nie może być to wliczone ani w cenę m3 CWU, ani kWh CO.

Sprawdź, jaki macie regulamin rozliczania ciepła i dopytaj, z czego wychodzi taka cena, bo jest ewidentnie zawyżona (powinno wychodzić w okolicach 16zł - na pewno poniżej 20zł/m3 podgrzanie).
Obstawiam, że niesprawiedliwie przerzucili koszty CO na CWU. Pytanie na jakiej podstawie - gdyby mieli chociaż dwa liczniki (jeden mierzący ciepło na całe CWU i drugi na CO) to taki babol nie powinien wyjść.
I/lub wrzucają w koszty coś jeszcze, oprócz tego, co płacą Veolii za ciepło.

Co do montażu piecyka - potrzebujesz zgody spółdzielni/wspólnoty. Ale przy takiej cenie, to nawet bojler elektryczny Ci się bardziej opłaci.

----------


## Kaizen

> temperatura to około 50C


Czasami administratorzy czy serwisanci wpadają na taki radosny pomysł obniżenia temperatury.  Tyle, że to niezgodne z prawem, bo instalacja (w tym jej ustawienia):_
§ 120. 
[...]
2. Instalacja wodociągowa ciepłej wody powinna umożliwiać uzyskanie w punktach czerpalnych wody o temperaturze nie niższej niż 55°C i nie wyższej niż 60°C._

Rozporządzenie w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.

Stąd cenę masz niższą, niż przy podgrzaniu do wymaganej prawem temperatury.

----------


## lubwlkp

dziękuję za merytoryczne odpowiedzi. 
spróbuję kwestię rozliczenia kosztów sprawdzić w księgowości, chociaż faktury są w dżulach, więc mogę mieć problem z ich przeanalizowaniem- o ile w ogóle mi je pokażą. 
Dla księgowej sprawa jest prosta- przez 6 mcy spółdzielnia zapłaciła xx, podzieliła czynnik znienny na zużyte metry, a czynnik stały na lokale- i już. tzn.: 8zł/ lokal mc i 31zł plus 11,50za 1m3 ciepłej wody. 
a mnie drożyzna wpiekliła.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla księgowej sprawa jest prosta- przez 6 mcy spółdzielnia zapłaciła xx, podzieliła czynnik znienny na zużyte metry, a czynnik stały na lokale- i już. tzn.: 8zł/ lokal mc i 31zł plus 11,50za 1m3 ciepłej wody.


A przez te 6 miesięcy ani przez chwilę nie działało CO?
Tu często jest problem. Zwłaszcza, jak nie ma licznika ciepła który pozwoli oddzielić chociaż CO od CWU.
Wtedy kłania się fizyka i matematyka.

Jeszcze mi się przypomniało, że problemem może być brak izolacji pionów i cyrkulacji. Mógł deweloper czy wykonawca przyoszczędzić i ciepło ucieka. Chociaż na dobrą sprawę, w sezonie grzewczym, to jest ogrzewanie korytarzy, a nie prawdziwe straty.

Sprawdź w szachtach technicznych. Jak macie liczniki ciepła, to zażądaj też wglądu w rozliczenie całego ciepła - ile poszło na CO (w sumie na wszystkie mieszkania), ile poszło na CO na części wspólne (to też często wspólnoty czy spółdzielnie chcą "wrzucić" w koszty ogrzewania CWU), a ile na CWU. I sprawdź, czy to się dodaje do sumy z faktury dostawcy ciepła (wiadomo, że jakieś różnice będą na stratach, ale to nie 100% jak w tej chwili, bo cenę za podgrzanie m3 masz gdzieś tyle zawyżoną).

----------


## Slawko123

Warszawa, centrum, śródmieście, sam środek miasta 
woda z kanalizacją - 11,47zł/m3
podgrzanie ciepłej wody - 9zł/m3
co - 3,8zł/m2

----------


## Kaizen

> Warszawa, centrum, śródmieście, sam środek miasta 
> woda z kanalizacją - 11,47zł/m3
> podgrzanie ciepłej wody - 9zł/m3
> co - 3,8zł/m2


Jeżeli to CO to przez 12 miesięcy w roku płatne po 3,8zł/m2 to ewidentnie źle podzielone na CO i CWU. CO w ocieplonych blokach, bez liczników i podzielników (czyli nikt specjalnie nie oszczędza) wychodzi niewiele pond 2zł/m2/mies * 12 miesięcy. Za to woda jest za tanio.

----------


## Slawko123

nie wiem czy źle policzone, w każdym razie dostaje jeszcze zwroty co roku, a budynek stary, z przed wojny, nieocieplony, bez liczników, podzielników itp. jedynie woda jest olicznikowana.

edit: CO liczone jednakowo przez cały rok

----------

